# Bulova Accutron 214 'Art Deco' Mantle Watch Clock 1967



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Did anyone on this forum bid on and win this clock? :huh:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220556166740


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Not me...but i wish it had been....that is lovely

K


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Not me...but i wish it had been....that is lovely
> 
> K


It is indeed.

OK...I'll come clean...I did win it...but was hoping I didn't bid against anyone I knew. There was quite a lot of interest.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

No I did,nt bid Paul but it is a lovely clock and show us some nice pictures when you get it.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well done Paul :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It turned up yesterday :thumbsup: ...I didn't expect to win it but its very, very heavy weight probably put off a lot of overseas bidders...even so, bidding was fierce.

Standard 1967 214 Accutron movement as found in the Spaceviews, Astronauts etc. The case is solid brass and some of the protective clear varnish has rubbed off but nothing that cannot be sorted out. Not serviced it yet, but the clock-sized hands look to be wafer thin and perfectly counter-weighted ...and they probably need to be if this watch movement is going to drive them.

Really pleased to have this one in the collection!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Looks weird to see the watch driving that but have to agree Paul it's a stunning clock


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

very very nice indeed paul :jawdrop:

cheers

mike


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

What a stunner and surely an antique of the future. Well done mate.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one Paul.

Would you anticipate battery usage to be similar to a watch, or will it be a heavier drain?

There is a Hamilton Electric desk clock on ebay right now (I have been bidding on it). These don't come up very often either.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Thats nice Paul. I didn't see it when it was for sale, but I wouldn't have bid it that high if I had


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

That is so nice I could live with that easily to look at every day, well done paul.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now, if I hadn't been imbibing Veterano and Soberano brandies for the last month, I might have been able to bid that up to - - say Â£2.50 before I would have dropped out! :yes:

Lovely Paul, well worth it for a stunning item :man_in_love: :notworthy:


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

first time I see one of these! great buy!


----------

